# Seven year old smells like poop



## hezasan (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey - wondering if any others are experiencing this.
Multiple times a week I notice a very strong smell like poop coming from him - not sure if it's not wiping well, like on his hands or something, or maybe even on his breath?
I am wondering what others have tried to address this issue - would like to prevent it from happening if possible but for now anything that would help is appreciated.
My son has digestion issues, for sure. He can't eat dairy products, and if he does, he is in the bathroom with D. I suspected celiac before, but blood tests were all negative.
He is not watching what he eats at school or others' houses, I've tried letting him handle it this year but think I'm going to go back to communicating with teachers and neighbors about it. 
He had a couple of vomiting episodes over the last week, too, that I'm not convinced were due to a "bug". 
We used to avoid peanuts and eggs along with dairy, after food sensitivity testing, but thought those were kinda ok - maybe we should go back to that.
I feel so bad for him, I know from experience how much it stinks to have to watch what you eat all the time, but also how much better it feels when you do. He eats a very limited diet now, which I attribute to being totally freaked out about what food will do to his tummy, and also it having been such a big deal from the time he started eating solid foods.
I am concerned about lots of things related to this, but my question right now is really about the smell -- I overheard his friend at our house accusing him of smelling bad so it's an issue I really want to get to the bottom of quick! Thanks!!!


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

WHat is his shower/bath schedule? One way of addressing it without calling attention to the odor is just saying that now that he is getting older we need to take a bath or shower every day. It's also possible he is re-using the same underwear. Kids that age often want to put the same pair back on or not change in the morning, especially in the winter when clothes feel 'all warmed up' in the morning being 'on.' If you do laundry are there many pairs of underpants coming through or just a couple? Are they stained? I think I'd go about the logistics of it to try to improve the situation. Another thought is to wonder if he has bad gas with all his tummy issues? or does the odor seem more prevalent than 'passing'?


----------



## Teambirths (Dec 15, 2016)

Have you tried a good probiotic? Or looked into leaky gut syndrome.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Doesn't it make more sense to make sure he's cleaning up, washing, and bathing well before turning his diet upside down? If you think it's his breath, make sure he's brushing his teeth. Next time you notice it, send him of to brush his teeth and take a shower and see if that takes care of it.

There are some really obvious, easy things to rule out before you start eliminating food groups.


----------



## Marilyn765 (May 9, 2017)

this looks like signs of constipation. usually constipated kids still have some leakage as the stool hardens and liquids seep out from around it (sorry, gross desc), and they end up smelling like poop often. this is usually what doctors look for in signs of recurring constipated child.


----------

